# Got 189 invite...What now ??



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Got the invite for 189 visa yesterday.
I have completed my entire application and only waiting to hit the submit button and pay the visa fees
But before i do that, i wanted to check if i am doing everything correct or not

* Submit the Visa application
* Pay the fees
* Uploading the following documents
** Passport for me and my wife
** Marriage Certificate
** My educational documents
** My work experience documents from all the 4 companies
** Planning to submit bank statements and pay slips also. My 1st company used to pay me by cash so i dont have any record for bank statements nor do i have a pay slip. I have all the reference documents i.e appointment letter, reference and relieving letter but no pay slips and bank statements...Will this create any problem ???
** IELTS Certificate

I haven't claimed points for my wife but do i still need to submit my wife's educational and work experience letters ??
Also what extra forms do i need to fill and submit ??

Please help


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Your CO may question the lack of pay documents but you would not be the first person for this to happen to. They may ask instead for proof you filed taxes and extra references.

You do not need your wifes education documents unless you are claiming points or using them to substitute IELTS.


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the invite for 189 visa yesterday.
> I have completed my entire application and only waiting to hit the submit button and pay the visa fees
> ...


Hi Irshad,

:thumb: Congratulations!!!!

Best of luck with your Visa Process.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> Your CO may question the lack of pay documents but you would not be the first person for this to happen to. They may ask instead for proof you filed taxes and extra references.
> 
> You do not need your wifes education documents unless you are claiming points or using them to substitute IELTS.


Hi Shel,

Thanx for your response....
Do i need to fill in medical and personal character forms ????


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Do not do medicals until requested by CO. Fill up the character forms as everybody is asked for them. Keep a copy in case you are asked for them again later so you can update them with any travel and resend them.


----------



## panghal82 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Irshad,

Congrats , i am also in the same boat as you are 

I have one additional doubt related to the part in Visa applciation : 

Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Does this mean I need to updat eall my stays outisde India even for 1 month or so ?
Or is it only fo rlonger periods??

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Sandeep


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Residence means you lived there or where there for more than a holiday, so if you studied in another country. Spent every summer in another country with relatives etc. 

You will need details of all your trips abroad no matter how long for the security checks on form 80, so keep all those details to hand.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the invite for 189 visa yesterday.
> I have completed my entire application and only waiting to hit the submit button and pay the visa fees
> ...


Hi Guys,

I am currently awaiting my IELTS results and although these are still early days for me I just wanted to clarify something. I have been unemployed for around a year now (my spouse is working but we won't be claiming spouse points). I have documents from my last employer and I was recently assessed by ACS for this job (4 years and 4 months). Can anyone confirm that since there is no "recent" work experience required by DIAC since july 2012, it is okay to submit only the proof of experience claimed?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> Residence means you lived there or where there for more than a holiday, so if you studied in another country. Spent every summer in another country with relatives etc.
> 
> You will need details of all your trips abroad no matter how long for the security checks on form 80, so keep all those details to hand.


Hi Shel,

Your definition for residence is correct.
But we dont have to fill those details in the form 80 but in the online evisa website
I am going to fill in the details for myself and my wife as we both lived in London
Myself : 5 months
My Wife : 1 month
I have permanent address for the stay in London
But i have been to Thailand/Maldives and Sri Lanka for holiday and honemoon for 10-11 days
How can i mention them as i dont have any permanent address 
Please reply


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

There is an online equivilant of form 80 and other security forms where they ask for overseas trips and residence. The application only needs residence.


----------



## panghal82 (Sep 18, 2012)

_shel said:


> Residence means you lived there or where there for more than a holiday, so if you studied in another country. Spent every summer in another country with relatives etc.
> 
> You will need details of all your trips abroad no matter how long for the security checks on form 80, so keep all those details to hand.


Hi Shel,

Thanks for your answer.

I have stayed in 3 countries for a period of 1 month for official visits and I always stayed at some hotel.
So is it ok if I mention the Hotel address as residence in Visa online form?

BR,
Sandeep


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes if that is where you stayed it was your residence. I put hotels down for residence for time spent in Australia and Spain because that was were I 'lived' for that period.


----------



## sbj (Aug 29, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the invite for 189 visa yesterday.
> I have completed my entire application and only waiting to hit the submit button and pay the visa fees
> ...


hi irshad,

i am still stuck at ACS process, i have lots of doubts with documentation for ACS.
can u plz list out wat all documents need to submit for ACS.i have 6+ experience in IT and i am from ECE background, do i need to submit RPL also ?
suggestions and sample documents (ex: RPL, statutory declaration format, covering letter ) would be greatly appreciated.

please shed some light on this

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Hi Shel/Irshad,

Could you please help me?

I am currently awaiting my IELTS results and although these are still early days for me I just wanted to clarify something after reading Irshad's post and other similar posts. I have been unemployed for around a year now (my spouse is working but we won't be claiming spouse points). I have documents from my last employer and I was recently assessed by ACS for this job (4 years and 4 months). Can anyone confirm that since there is no "recent" work experience required by DIAC since july 2012, it is okay to submit only the proof of experience claimed and it need not be CURRENT experience evidence?


----------



## chakravarthy208 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Hi Sandeep*

Hi Sandeep,

I am planning to apply for ACS. I have 6 years exp. in IT field and have done Btech in electrical and electronics engineering(EEE). Could u pls tell me which method i have to apply i mean through ICT or RPL. 

Thanks,
Chakri.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys, I think you are going off-topic now with all these ACS questions. I think you should start another topic or search for the answers for ACS somewhere else (private message to _shel or similar), this is a subject about "what to do when invited?".

I also got the invitation for 189 today and I'm little confused: at SkillSelect site under Applying tab below, there is a document checklist. There are a lot of documents there, among them medical and character forms. I read this thread carefully and I noticed _shel said that it's not necessary to provide medical. I also found it at the same site, under After Applying tab. So, it is obvious that medical goes later, but it's so misleading that you need to open After Applying to find out that.


I would also have several question for anyone who can help:

1. irshad2005 said he is sending only passports, but in the documents checklist is stated you need to send documents to prove your identity, such as birth certificate. Is it necessary to send it or not?

2. Where in the document checklist is stated that bank records should be sent?

3. Do I have to certify all the documents before sending it?

4. When I send all my documents electronically, do I have to send it by the post?

Thank you all in advance,
Miljan from Slovenia!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

knyazs said:


> Guys, I think you are going off-topic now with all these ACS questions. I think you should start another topic or search for the answers for ACS somewhere else (private message to _shel or similar), this is a subject about "what to do when invited?".
> 
> I also got the invitation for 189 today and I'm little confused: at SkillSelect site under Applying tab below, there is a document checklist. There are a lot of documents there, among them medical and character forms. I read this thread carefully and I noticed _shel said that it's not necessary to provide medical. I also found it at the same site, under After Applying tab. So, it is obvious that medical goes later, but it's so misleading that you need to open After Applying to find out that.
> 
> ...


 Nope but you need to keep hold of them because you need to be able to send them if requested by the case officer.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi _shel,

and thanks a lot for very quick answers  So basically, me and my wife (I am visa holder, not claiming points for her) need to send all the documents that irshad2005 stated plus birth certificates:

*Passports 
*Birth Certificates 
*IELTS's
*My Diploma + Diploma Supplement 
*Employment References 
*Bank Statements
*Marriage Certificate
*My ACS Skills Assessment?

Thanks in advance,
Miljan


----------



## code_artist (Oct 6, 2011)

*Fees for 189; is it A$ 315?*

Hello everyone,

I have a quick question please. Could someone please confirm that the fees for the 189 is A$315? is this the correct amount? will there be other amounts requested? Appreciate your help.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes it sounds ok but are you not sending pay slips or an employment contract? Not essential and your Case Officer will ask if they want or need anything else and will tell you when to do medicals and police checks but they can help.

Does your wife need IELTS?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

code_artist said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question please. Could someone please confirm that the fees for the 189 is A$315? is this the correct amount? will there be other amounts requested? Appreciate your help.


 No, the fee is $3060 any other cost are for your medicals and police checks etc. 

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

@_shel: I'm not sure if you are asking me if I am sending pay slips or employment contract? I didn't find it in document checklist but I have it and definitely can send it next to my application. Bdw, my wife has IELTS with average 6.5 (6.0, 6.0, 6.5, 6.5) so we need to pay only $3060AUD for visa.

@code_artist: $315AUD is not the right ammount for 189 visa, but $3060AUD + $4250AUD for every person who have less than functional English and is 18 years of age or older. You can find this information at skillselect site under Applying Tab > What the visa costs.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Its not in the check-list but payslips, contracts and tax documents can help prove your claim to your years of work experience. References are good but they often want more than that to show you have actually worked in paid employment for all the years you are claiming points for.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Do I need to provide pay slips from my previous work place (I don't have them anymore) or a letter from the HR officer stating that I worked there and what were my attributions should be enough? One other thing I can do is show a fiscal letter we receive here in Romania at the end of every year with all income and taxis paid on a monthly basis, should I also upload that letter?
Also from my old working place I don't think I have the contract anymore so letter from the HR officer, tax letters should be enough?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

fivetd said:


> Do I need to provide pay slips from my previous work place (I don't have them anymore) or a letter from the HR officer stating that I worked there and what were my attributions should be enough? One other thing I can do is show a fiscal letter we receive here in Romania at the end of every year with all income and taxis paid on a monthly basis, should I also upload that letter?
> Also from my old working place I don't think I have the contract anymore so letter from the HR officer, tax letters should be enough?


As far as work experience is concerned you should provide every document that supports your claim
* Appointment Letter
* Promotion Letter
* Pay Slips
* Bank Accounts
* Tax Returns

As far as pay slips are concerned you need it for your current employment and not previous....You can submit all the other evidence that you have
Letter from HR should also be fine but make sure that you have letters like Appointment, reference and experience letters 
Al the best


----------



## elhamhb (Oct 1, 2012)

*885 or 189 ??!!*

Hi everyone,

I have received 189 invitation today. Moreover, as a result of having 65 points I am also eligible
to apply 885 visa.

now I am confused and do not know what I should do. lodge 885 or 189?

can anyone advises me about the advantages of these visas? which one is better I mean more reliable?


----------



## fishingrod88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to know. I have received an invite on 65 points. In my EOI, I did not claim any points for work experience as I have only worked 2 years in Malaysia. Do I still need to provide my employment letters and documents to my CO later even though I'm not claiming work experience points?

Thanks.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

knyazs said:


> @_shel: I'm not sure if you are asking me if I am sending pay slips or employment contract? I didn't find it in document checklist but I have it and definitely can send it next to my application. Bdw, my wife has IELTS with average 6.5 (6.0, 6.0, 6.5, 6.5) so we need to pay only $3060AUD for visa.
> 
> @code_artist: $315AUD is not the right ammount for 189 visa, but $3060AUD + $4250AUD for every person who have less than functional English and is 18 years of age or older. You can find this information at skillselect site under Applying Tab > What the visa costs.
> 
> cheers


I have received the invitation on 01-Oct-2012. I have a question regarding the dependent ietls. Should we submit the dependent ielts report during visa lodge or can that be submitted later?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> As far as work experience is concerned you should provide every document that supports your claim
> * Appointment Letter
> * Promotion Letter
> * Pay Slips
> ...


Hi Irshad,

I would like to clarify if having/providing evidence of CURRENT employment is a must or not. Here is my situation - I am currently awaiting my IELTS results and although these are still early days for me I just wanted to clarify something. I have been unemployed for around a year now (my spouse is working but we won't be claiming spouse points). I have all documents from my last employer and I was recently assessed by ACS for Developer Programmer (4 years and 4 months). I have many payslips and bank statements of the time when I worked to prove my employment, but CURRENTLY, I do not have an income and therefore my bank statements are of no use. Of course my husband is employed but he is not the primary applicant. My question is this - since there is no "recent" work experience required by DIAC since july 2012 (and this is one of the reasons why i decided to take the plunge itself), it is okay to submit only the proof of experience claimed in the past or is there still CURRENT experience evidence required to be shown? Will DIAC ask or require the primary applicant to show a source of income (even if it is not as a developer programmer?)? I hope my question is clear. 

Just to add, Shel has already mentioned that there is no need of current employment or proving it (which is what I thought as well) but time and again I've seen some of your posts that contradict this so thought I'd see what you had to say too..thanks


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I have received the invitation on 01-Oct-2012. I have a question regarding the dependent ietls. Should we submit the dependent ielts report during visa lodge or can that be submitted later?



May I know how many points you got and whether you applied for both visa subclass 189 and 190 or just visa subclass 189 alone? Thanks.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi Irshad,
> 
> I would like to clarify if having/providing evidence of CURRENT employment is a must or not. Here is my situation - I am currently awaiting my IELTS results and although these are still early days for me I just wanted to clarify something. I have been unemployed for around a year now (my spouse is working but we won't be claiming spouse points). I have all documents from my last employer and I was recently assessed by ACS for Developer Programmer (4 years and 4 months). I have many payslips and bank statements of the time when I worked to prove my employment, but CURRENTLY, I do not have an income and therefore my bank statements are of no use. Of course my husband is employed but he is not the primary applicant. My question is this - since there is no "recent" work experience required by DIAC since july 2012 (and this is one of the reasons why i decided to take the plunge itself), it is okay to submit only the proof of experience claimed in the past or is there still CURRENT experience evidence required to be shown? Will DIAC ask or require the primary applicant to show a source of income (even if it is not as a developer programmer?)? I hope my question is clear.
> 
> Just to add, Shel has already mentioned that there is no need of current employment or proving it (which is what I thought as well) but time and again I've seen some of your posts that contradict this so thought I'd see what you had to say too..thanks



Shel is correct....If you have a successful skill assessment and you have all the points then you will easily get your visa...Not to worry.
Get your ielts and try to score 7 or 8 bands in all the modules so it will increase the points


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

I got my 175 Visa alreay by 21st Sep 2012. Mean while I forgot to withdraw my EOI now I have got the Invite to apply for 189......what should be done , how to withdraw


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Chennaite said:


> I got my 175 Visa alreay by 21st Sep 2012. Mean while I forgot to withdraw my EOI now I have got the Invite to apply for 189......what should be done , how to withdraw


Just leave it and it will automatically be cancelled after 2 months
After 2 months remove your EOI


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

immi888 said:


> May I know how many points you got and whether you applied for both visa subclass 189 and 190 or just visa subclass 189 alone? Thanks.


70 pts...i had applied for both 189 and 190....


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Just to be clear with this scanned documents for 189 visa, should I scan original documents or certified copies?

Thanks,
Miljan


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

knyazs said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just to be clear with this scanned documents for 189 visa, should I scan original documents or certified copies?
> 
> ...


Original colored scanned documents are preferred and it will speed up ur process


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

cool, thanks irshad2005!


----------



## code_artist (Oct 6, 2011)

*Check-list to submit my 189 application*

Hello all,

Thank you for answering my previous question.

Could someone have a quick look at the following list, and let me know if I'm missing any item before I start submitting my application, please? You're more than welcome to add or modify the list as you see suitable, here we go:

1- ACS Assessment letter > Checked
2- IELTS > Checked
3- ex-employer stamped reference letter (with job roles details and all) > Checked
4- current employer stamped HR letter (stating job title, start date, gorss salary), and addressed to _Dept. of Immigration and Citizenship_ > Checked
5- credit card with A$ 3060 covered > Checked
6- my post-graduate education English certificates > Checked
7- my bachelor education Arabic certificates and translated > Checked
8- my scanned ID page of the passport (the one with passport# and my handsome face in it and all) > Checked
9- bank statement of the past 6 months _(Please note I don't have any minimum amount to meet any requirements, just to prove the salary transfers)_

Internet connection > Checked 

This is what I have ready, please let me know if I'm missing anything.

Thank you and appreciate your assistance in advance, and congratulations to all those who received an invitation.

Good luck and happy life to you all


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

@code_artist: about this bank statements - how they look a like, what is stated inside?

I visited my bank few days ago and they wanted to give me listing of all my transactions i.e everything I payed for and everything I was payed for, which would be 10 pages only for this year.


----------



## code_artist (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi knyazs,

Well, it will have records of everything I have deposited or withdrew in the past 6 months, with records on the 25th or 26th of each month showing the salary transfers.

If your question is: will it show ONLY salary transfers, the answer is 'No. it will show every transaction done during the past 6 months'

So, what's my stand now....?

Thank you.



knyazs said:


> @code_artist: about this bank statements - how they look a like, what is stated inside?
> 
> I visited my bank few days ago and they wanted to give me listing of all my transactions i.e everything I payed for and everything I was payed for, which would be 10 pages only for this year.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

_shel said:


> Residence means you lived there or where there for more than a holiday, so if you studied in another country. Spent every summer in another country with relatives etc.
> 
> You will need details of all your trips abroad no matter how long for the security checks on form 80, so keep all those details to hand.


Hi _shel,

Quick question on security checks on Form 80 - Is it done by DIAC? Is it something like cross-verifying details provided by us for PCC or is it a separate process? Please advise.

Thanks, VJ


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Original colored scanned documents are preferred and it will speed up ur process


How would it speed up the process? Is it just the fact that we don't have to go to get it certified, so it's more convenient? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

It doesn't speed the process up at all. If you can apply online you must upload scans, DIAC prefer colour because their document experts can better detect fraudulant documents that way. If black and white they must be certified by an offical DIAC can check with. Might save you time and money if you have to pay to get things certified. But it won't speed up your grant.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

fishingrod88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to know. I have received an invite on 65 points. In my EOI, I did not claim any points for work experience as I have only worked 2 years in Malaysia. Do I still need to provide my employment letters and documents to my CO later even though I'm not claiming work experience points?
> 
> Thanks.




Just follow the checklist at http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

The checklist says to get docs to prove your claims. I'm in the same position and did not upload any docs to prove employment because I didn't make any claims for work experience. I only got the docs in the checklist and docs to prove my claims. That seems to make sense. I have not been assigned co yet, but when I do get a co, and if he asks for employment documents, I'll post a note here again.


----------



## vicaussie (Sep 28, 2012)

_shel said:


> Its not in the check-list but payslips, contracts and tax documents can help prove your claim to your years of work experience. References are good but they often want more than that to show you have actually worked in paid employment for all the years you are claiming points for.


Hi shel..quick question...why are Reference letters required as proof of employment when i m already submitting all company docs like appt letter, payslips n more importantly..bank statements...tax documents....arent these documents a more substantial proof of employment...surely..government tax documents have more worth than company reference letters..

If I am submitting salary slip for all the months of the yrs i have worked with a company n a bank statement supplementing the same...and tax docs...isnt that sufficient proof of my employment....is there still a need for Company Reference letter ?

Looking forward to your advise.
Cheers !!
Vicaussie


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

vicaussie said:


> Hi shel..quick question...why are Reference letters required as proof of employment when i m already submitting all company docs like appt letter, payslips n more importantly..bank statements...tax documents....arent these documents a more substantial proof of employment...surely..government tax documents have more worth than company reference letters..
> 
> If I am submitting salary slip for all the months of the yrs i have worked with a company n a bank statement supplementing the same...and tax docs...isnt that sufficient proof of my employment....is there still a need for Company Reference letter ?
> 
> ...


 You need both. Because although tax documents proved you were working and earning money they do not state what type of work you were doing or if it was skilled. 

The references from your employer should be detailed. Outlining your role and responsibilities. Any promotions, skills and attributes you needed for the job as well as achievements.


----------

